# SkipMode for iPad and Android apps



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Adding a SkipMode option to Android and iPad apps for shows streamed from Bolt/Roamio would be helpful?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

It would be beyond helpful since 30 second skip has become painful through the app with all the buffering. Skip mode now gives Slingbox an advantage over direct streaming through the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Requested the same thing months ago...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535108&highlight=


----------

